# Walked Out on Vet today



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

I recently got a Moyen sized Poodle puppy named Lena, and today she was scheduled for her 12 week old shot. I have not been totally happy with the vets closest to me, but because this was such a routine visit I figured it was ok to go to the vets close to us (twenty minutes away) rather than driving an hour away to the vets I like. 

We spent about 15 minutes waiting in the waiting room before being shown into an exam room where we waited some more. Finally a vet tech came in, displaying no enthusiasm for the puppy, not asking many questions about the puppy's health...she left and came back with a big bag she called a "puppy welcome kit." It had a Purina logo on the front and I asked her if it was mostly advertising and she sheepishly admitted it was. We reviewed my puppy's records from the breeder and I asked her which shots manufacturer they used. She wasn't sure. She explained my puppy had had DAPPv shots, and today would get a DHPPv shot. She was not sure exactly what the difference was. Then she tried to give my puppy wormer about thirty seconds after I finished telling her I had wormer for the puppy to start the next day at home. 

She had no advice about feeding puppy vs adult dog food. Told me I was wrong when I said I didn't want to do the rabies vaccine at 12 weeks because it's very harsh. Showed no enthusiasm for the puppy at any point even after I explained that my puppy needs extra socialization. 

In the end, Lena was too anxious to even eat her treats, so we left without her getting her shot. The last thing I wanted was for her to have a bad first visit to the vet and set the whole tone wrong for her whole life. While the annoyed vet tech left to dispose of the wormer she accidentally pulled into a syringe, I gathered our belongings and left. On the way out I simply said that Lena seemed too anxious and we'd call to reschedule. 

These vets already charged me $1100 to treat my other dog last December and NOT FIX HIM AT ALL. I had to take him to another vet who did fix it and knew what was wrong with him in ten seconds flat. I guess I should never have gone back there even for a routine visit. :afraid:

I'm curious if others have struggled with finding a GOOD vet, and what criteria other people look for? I want a vet who will discuss things with me and not treat me like an idiot, not force excess things on my dog when she doesn't need them, and will let me be involved in making decisions about her well-being. I am not for vaccinating every year and have done research on that and can explain why; I am looking for a vet that will support that. I also want a vet who knows something about nutrition. I'm so sick of vets selling crappy corn based Science Diet in their waiting room!! I own a dog with both grain and poultry sensitivities, where managing his skin is an ongoing thing. It's really annoying to have a vet who has no opinion on puppy food for puppies (arguably too high in protein and not good for smaller breed puppies) vs feeding them adult food instead. And it's really annoying to have a vet who doesn't take the time to interact with your dog, especially when it's their second vet visit in their entire lives, and first vet visit with you, the owner. 

Anyhow, end rant! Curious to hear other's stories.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There are good vets and there are bad vets and there are excellent vets, just like medical practitioners. And like medicos there is a lot of money in the practice. Sometimes the money is more important than the care. This is just a slice of human nature. Plumbers are difficult to select too. Take time and ask all the questions. If they don't like to answer them, go elsewhere.
Eric.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Talk to your friends who have pets. Find out who they use for a veterinarian. After my trusted vet of 13 years sold his practice i quit them as I found the new owners to be disinterested in my dog and they were always pushing unnecessary tests. I found my new vet through friends and have used him now for 15 years, have also referred others to him. My pets LOVE going there and I am confident trusting them to his care. He treats my kids like they were his own.

Good luck on the search. I am sorry you are having to deal with this with a new puppy.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with VikingQueen.......ask your friends for a recommendation! Here in Calif. rabies isn't given until 16 weeks and it is given after all the puppy shots are finished! Read the Dr Jean Dodds vaccine protocol.... I also stayed away from the Leptospirosis vaccine!

p.s. The DHPP and the DAPP are basically the same except the 'H' stands for 'Hepatitis' and the 'A' stands for 'Adenovirus' which are pretty much the same thing


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - ask around. Online reviews can also be helpful, but human nature being what it is may focus on the negatieves rather than the positives. I have been going to the same practice for nearly 12 years now, and in all that time have only had one not-very-good experience, and that was with a new vet who was not with them long... Any member of any animal care facility that is not enthused by a poodle puppy is in the wrong job!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Probably the Tech, I think. I have a friend, an ex vet tech... and had you asked her anything about dogs, she would still be talking. You wouldn't have gotten out of the vets for hours!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Pain in the neck to have to drive that much further but trust in where you are taking your kids is pretty darned important. I wouldn't.t go back there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had the experience of deciding to find a new vet over 20 years ago for my persian cat Olivia (for whom Lily is named). Olivia was a strictly indoor cat, yet the old vet I initially took her to always insisted on doing fecal O & P, plus other tests and vaccines appropriate for an outdoor cat. He always charged extra for doing nails even if there had been an exam and tests. One year when I showed up for her check up and realized that he was driving a new and better car every year I went there I decided that I was tired of subsidizing his ride. I don't mind paying for the vet's expertise at all and don't begrudge them a decent lifestyle, but this vet did the car over enhancing his practice's assets.

The vet we use now is the vet I switched to 20+ years ago. I have helped put his kids through college and helped him by some nice cars (not every single year though). More importantly he has made huge investments in improving the infrastructure of his practice, including expanding it to include 4 other vets (used to be 2 others). The people who work for him largely have been there a long time, one vet for about 15 years, one tech for over 20 (she is a former student of mine) and front desk people have been the same folks for as long as I can remember.

The vet we use is about 45-50 minutes away if traffic is good. There are others about 5-10 minutes from us, but I wouldn't dream of switching. A good vet is worth the trip.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

I couldn't agree more with Lily. A good vet is worth the trip, and with my experience with Tootsie, good vets will work together for the sake of your companion. It does happen.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel you pain! DH is military so I have had more than my fair share of vet shopping!

Here I finally found one that I love- it's a small practice and about a 45 minute drive to get to her, but she speaks on my level, doesn't treat me like an idiot, and remembers me and my dogs. Everything is within my control- I get the last word on treatments, shots, etc. and not made to feel bad for it. 

Going to have to go through the vet shopping again this fall... ugh. Hopefully LAST move!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

A good vet is a huge deal. I was so blessed when I moved to Killeen to have found my vet's office. They remember ALL of my dogs by name. And ask about them if only one comes in. They have been very supportive in stopping rabies shots for the older dogs. In addition, they have invested in their practice. They have purchased equipment that vets do not normally have and have worked with other vets in the area to utilize new items and practices. I am so sorry you had a crummy experience, but I am so happy you walked out. We have to be the voice for our pups, and if you feel something is amiss then you have to act on that!


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for your support--I wondered if I was overreacting but something just made me feel protective of Lena...and my gut told me I needed to walk out and not come back. 

I ended up using this vet originally because my terrier got into some foam beads from a construction project while I was out of town and left others watching him. When he turned into Linda Blair a few hours after I got home, boy was I glad there was a vet just a few minutes away! I don't like the thought of emergency care being an hour from us for my furry friends. But after all I have gone through with them, I just don't know that I would ever go back. 

I'm curious if others are able to discuss food intolerances, specific dietary needs, and skin issues related to diet with their vet? I have a few natural health books like Dr. Pitcairn and an herbalist in the area that has been helpful, but haven't gotten any useful advice from a vet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would have marched right out of there too. I think the extra drive is worth it. But find a close one that you like well enough in case of emergencies where you have to hurry. 

I had a vet when I lived in Idaho that was about a 40-45 minute drive. He had a loud, jovial voice which the first time kind of freaked out my dogs. He was a very big man which went along with his voice. lol. He got down on the floor on his hands and knees and groveled with the dogs, encouraged them to lick his face and talked baby talk to them. He acted like they were his only patients all day and spent all kinds of time with them. He was an excellent diagnostician and knew exactly what was going on right away. He was my favorite vet of all time. 

I have a really nice vet now too...charges less than most and is sweet and gentle with the dogs. His assistant is always there and adores dogs. He has a great reputation and has many awards. All the Poodle club people use him and have used his late father, also a reputable vet. I have to drive a little further for him...about 1/2 hour. There are vets here in my town that are okay but very expensive and I'll use them for an emergency and they're only about 15 minutes away. He never pushes anything and respects my beliefs on over vaccinating and so forth. I feel very comfortable and secure with his care. The only down side with my vet is that it's hard to get an appointment on short notice. It's usually several days out. Too many people like him, I guess. 

So yeah...that place you went to sounds terrible and I encourage you to look around for another. Ask people. Go meet them first and get a feel. There's nothing like putting a bad taste in our dogs' mouths from the get go with a vet. It's got the potential to really turn them off. So, good for you to walk out of that awful vet's.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I can understand being less than impressed with the vet "tech" but where was the vet? Sounds like your questions should have been directed there in the first place? Or, did the vet come in and I misunderstood your post? Sounded like the tech was the issue.

If that was the case, I would have asked to see the VET, and asked her those questions.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Pella said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your support--I wondered if I was overreacting but something just made me feel protective of Lena...and my gut told me I needed to walk out and not come back.
> 
> I ended up using this vet originally because my terrier got into some foam beads from a construction project while I was out of town and left others watching him. When he turned into Linda Blair a few hours after I got home, boy was I glad there was a vet just a few minutes away! I don't like the thought of emergency care being an hour from us for my furry friends. But after all I have gone through with them, I just don't know that I would ever go back.
> 
> I'm curious if others are able to discuss food intolerances, specific dietary needs, and skin issues related to diet with their vet? I have a few natural health books like Dr. Pitcairn and an herbalist in the area that has been helpful, but haven't gotten any useful advice from a vet.


Being able to discuss the kinds of concerns you raise in your post is key to finding the correct vet. I am lucky to have great conventional/holistic vets in my area who can comfortably dispense advice of a nutritional/holistic nature as well as conventional info. That's the only kind of vet that would work for me.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

When my Midnight was sick (losing weight no matter what I did) I was still going to the "old" vet. The same office I had used for years, Midnight's breeder was the groomer, etc etc. My Midnight was dying. I was researching on the internet, etc. Finally a client of my DH (vet in another city) called my old vet and basically ordered the test that was needed. Midnight had pancreatitis. Manageable, and she did well for years. 

Next thing I know, Midnight tore her ACL. "Old" vet wanted to do TPLO surgery. On a pet poodle, spoiled to pieces. I asked about cancer risk (she had a toe removed for cancer at age 6). TPLO surgery replaces the knee with metal. "don't worry". Like I'm going to take his word for it. I did a bunch of quick internet research, decided against TPLO and found a new vet.

I asked friends, did research and interviewed vets. I was in a hurry, I did not want Midnight in pain. Our new vet did the "old fashion" knee repair, it lasted until the end of her life. Very reasonable people, they loved her. When she passed the vet techs and groomer were crying as much as we were..they loved her.

Really, it was pretty similar to the process for finding a pediatrician when my daughter was born...ask everyone, set your own criteria for evaluation, conduct interviews. 

Find a local animal ER for emergencies, and drive to the good vet.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I sure have had my share of vet visits in the past year, our regular vet, an internal medicine vet, and a eye vet. Each had unique personalities and related to me differently. I'm not overly fond of my regular vet but I trust her medically. She was quick to diagnose my girl with her autoimune issue and faciliated getting her hospitalized STAT. Just saying trust in knowledge is what you pay for...not necessarily personality.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes!!
I switched after she was spayed. I only stayed that long because i paid for it.I love my new vet. Go with your gut!


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

UPDATE::: Drove the hour + to the good vet today so Lena could ACTUALLY get her DAPPv shot. SO WORTH IT. I was smart enough to bring along my terrier too, as he seems to be helping to socialize her and make it so she isn't scared of new things. They both said hi to other dogs in the waiting room and had fun getting pet by all the other dog owners there. Then we went back into the exam room. 

First of all, my 13 week old Poodle puppy WITH A UTI held it perfectly for the entire visit...and my terrier promptly pooped on the floor, then lifted his leg on the cabinets! 

Second of all, everything just everything was so much better about this visit. The vet came in fairly quickly, and got right down on the floor with my dogs and didn't make Lena come to her...she gave Lena time to make her own decision. She pet Lena a lot and totally got what I meant when I explained she was a little undersocialized and more than anything I wanted this to be a positive experience. 

She closely EXAMINED Lena's records from her breeder and discussed what lena had already had for dewormers and shots with me to educate me. Lena's been so thoroughly wormed that the vet said she was either impressed OR it was a red flag. She thought there was a possibility that whip worms existed at Lena's breeder's at some point and that was why she was so thoroughly wormed. She let me know the Panacur that the breeder gave me was the right wormer for whips too, and explained why she didn't want to give Lena Pyrantel which is what she normally used. 

We decided TOGETHER that Lena shouldn't have urine withdrawn by needle for UTI testing, as it may be traumatic for her first visit. So she just gave me antibiotics, saying the history sounded consistent enough for her to strongly suspect it is a UTI. 

She asked me about house training and how that was going, and we discussed that normally she does recommend crate training, but understands why, with Lena's kennel beginnings, it makes sense that I am not crate training her. She said for copraphagia she doesn't recommend using one of the additives as they can be a bit harsh and Lena is so young still. She said to just pick up all the poop asap so she doesn't have a chance to go for it. 

She took plenty of time, I felt comfortable with everything that happened, and never once felt like they were doing extra stuff just to charge me money. She LISTENED. 

SO WORTH IT. It was just the opposite of what we went through last week, and I am so so glad I walked out. I never even saw the vet tech until the end when she came in to do Lena's DAPPv shot. 

I really want to thank everyone for their support and encouragement, and reiterate that it has been so worthwhile for me to go to the right vet. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Brilliant news, Pella, and all thanks to you and your wonderful judgment.


----------

